# kleiner Java-Editor neben Eclipse



## C h r i s (13. Nov 2003)

Hallo Community,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem kleinen Editor. An meinen Projekten arbeite ich nach wie vor mit Eclipse. Das steht hier auch nicht zur Diskussion.
Lediglich um mal schnell eine Klasse zu schreiben, oder noch wichtiger, sich mal schnell eine Klasse anzeigen zu lassen, hätte ich gerne etwas komfortableres als den MS Editor.
Hintergrund. Ich finde es etwas nervig, nur für einen schnellen Blick in eine Klasse, jedesmal Eclipse starten zu müssen. Bis das den gesamten Workspace und die plugins geladen hat, vergeht seine Zeit. Besonders auf meinem etwas älteren Laptop.

Daher auch erste Bedingung an das Tool. Sehr kurze Startzeit. Mögl. vergleichbar zum MS Editor.
Darüber hinaus ein absolutes Muss: Syntax Highlighting.
Schön wäre darüber hinaus noch das Compilieren aus dem Tool heraus, muss aber nicht sein...

Weiß da jemand eine Alternative? Gibt es sogar den ultimativen Tip?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
Liebe Grüße
Chris


----------



## jptc.org (13. Nov 2003)

nehm doch nen einfachen texteditor. ultraedit ist da ganz gut, aber nicht kostenlos. Jext ist ein OpenSource - Editor der auch gut Javacode darstellt. Jext findest du unter http://www.jext.org. Ich selbst habe schon öfter mit Jext gearbeitet und kann sagen, dass der editor überzeugt.

Karsten Voigt
http://www.java-performance-portal.org


----------



## bummerland (13. Nov 2003)

ich empfehler dir Scite, der hat syntax-highlighting für vieoe verschiedene sprachen und ist auch sonst recht komfortabel, aber trotzdem schnell:

http://www.scintilla.org/SciTEDownload.html

dafür gibts auch ne deutsche sprachdatei.


----------



## Stefan1200 (14. Nov 2003)

Für die aller ersten Schritte mit weniger Erfahrung in Programm Konfiguration empfehle ich folgenden IDE:
http://www.bildung.hessen.de/abereich/inform/skii/material/java/editor.htm

Für weitergehende Entwicklung muss dann schon was besseres her wie:
http://www.gexperts.com/
(oder halt Eclipse)

Beide IDEs sind kostenlos und weitesgehend in Deutsch gehalten.


----------



## me.toString (17. Nov 2003)

Ich benutze auch gerne Jext ... weil ich unter Windoof wie unter Linux gerne mit dem selben Tools arbeite. ... allerdings um mal kurz in den Quelltext zu schauen ist Jext einfach zu langsam  ( ist halt 'n Java-Programm ). Für solche Zwecke benutze ich den Vim bzw. GVim ( gibts für Windoof wie unter Linux [ unter Linux ist der immer da ... wie heisst es so schön: " Wenn nix mehr geht ... der vi geht immernoch!" ] ). Ist zwar in der Bedienung ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig ... aber wenn man die paar Befehle kennt, ist das ein sehr schneller und guter Editor .... ist natürlich Geschackssache !!Andere wiederum schwören auf den Emacs ( gibt's auch für Windoof und Linux ) ... mach dir am besten selber 'n Bild davon ( ich will die alte Diskussion  vi <-> Emacs nicht wieder in Gang setzen )

Auf jeden Fall gibt's viele viele viele freie Editoren, die du dir einfach aus dem Netz saugen kannst.

Michael

PS: da fällt mir gerade noch ein schöner Editor ein ( ist aber Shareware ) ... TextPad. Mit dem hab ich damals beim Studium angefangen, als ich noch nix von IDE's wusste ... aber auch jetzt benutz ich ihn unter Windoof noch manchmal ... das gute ist hier, dass er im Kontextmenu des Explorers steht ... d.h. Rechtsklick auf 'ne Datei "mit TextPad öffnen" anklicken ... und schon ist die Datei geöffnet. ... gibt's allerdings nur für Windoof.


----------



## BigmasterDenis (17. Nov 2003)

Ich habe zwar nicht viel Ahnung von Java. Denke aber "Joe" könnte für dich interessant sein. 
Ein schneller Editor, aus dem auch das compilieren möglich ist. guck auf javaeditor.de


----------



## bröggle (29. Nov 2003)

Hmm 2 alternativen hätte ich vorzuschlagen
Proton: Ein simpler text editor mit Syntaxhighlighting für so gut wie alles. Außerdem hat er eine eingebaute kommandozeile die du mit shortcuts versehen kannst--->Du kannst dir nen compile und ausführ shortcut erstellen.
http://www.meybohm.de

2. Dr.Java:
Ist halt ein reiner Javaeditor, der auf java aufgebaut ist... ist auch nicht gerade der schnellste, aber ausprobieren kannst dus ja mal
http://sourceforge.net/projects/drjava


----------



## saxman23 (10. Jan 2004)

also ich würde JOE (in Java geschrieben, manchmal ein bisschen lahm) oder Ultraedit empfehlen. obwohl ich sagen muss, ich mach alles in Eclipse.


----------



## StarSeven (10. Jan 2004)

Ich persönlich finde Joe ist noch ausreichend schnell, ausserdem kann man bei diesem Editor gleich das Dosfenster zum Compilieren aufrufen, wenn ich mich nicht irre konnte UltraEdit das nicht.
Der Nachteil an Joe... er wird nichtmehr weiterentwickelt.


----------



## AlArenal (10. Jan 2004)

Weaverslave?

Oder Cygwin installieren und vi anwerfen


----------



## me.toString (12. Jan 2004)

also wer mit'm vi Java-Programme entwickelt ist selber Schuld. Es gibt so viele IDE's die nix kosten und einem das Leben so einfach machen. Ich hab hier schon mal gepostet ... da habe ich von Jext geschwärmt ... nun habe ich Jedit ( www.jedit.org ) für mich entdeckt. Da gibts ja wahnsinnig viele Plugins ... sogar eins, das wenn man Java programmiert und man Objekt. schreibt alle methoden angezeigt werden. ist nicht ganz so komfortabel wie JBuilder oder Eclipse aber trotzdem gut.


----------



## snafu (25. Jan 2004)

> nehm doch nen einfachen texteditor. ultraedit ist da ganz gut, aber nicht kostenlos. Jext ist ein OpenSource - Editor der auch gut Javacode darstellt. Jext findest du unter http://www.jext.org. Ich selbst habe schon öfter mit Jext gearbeitet und kann sagen, dass der editor überzeugt.



Jext hat zwar nicht so super Startzeiten wie der MS-editor.  Jext besticht aber in meinen Augen dadurch, dass es in Java und Python geschrieben wurde und Open Source ist, sodass man sich den Quelltext angucken kann.
Ausserdem kann man Jext, dadurch das der Kern Java ist (nur PlugIns werden soweit ich weiß in Python geschreiben) auf jedem OS benutzen.
Ausserdem unterstüzt Jext Syntax-Highlighting für eine ganze Reihe von Programmiersprachen:
C, C++, Java, JavaScript, JSP, Perl, Python, SQL, HTML usw ...

Das ist sehr gut zu gebrauchen, wenn man in JavaProgrammen mit SQL arbeitet oder mal schnell für ein Java-Programm ein Script machen will.

Gruß krenke


----------



## xsare (13. Okt 2008)

Wenn du die Klassen nur mal schnell anzeigen willst, empfehle ich:

Notepad++

Der Open-Source-Editor ist schnell, und einfach. Halt einfach ein Editor mit Syntaxhighlighting.
Und auch für viele weitere "Sprachen" geeignet, C++, HTML, TEX,... geeignet.


----------



## tfa (13. Okt 2008)

Nach fast 5 Jahren hat der OP vielleicht schon einen schnelleren Laptop und kann Eclipse für alles benutzen...


----------



## Guest (13. Okt 2008)

Ich kann auch nur Notepad++ empfehlen, ist wie Ultraedit aber kostenlos.


----------



## Gast (15. Okt 2008)

Persönlich benutze ich eigentlich immer nur joe, da mir eclipse viel zu träge ist. Bezüglich kompilieren: 

http://www.onyxbits.de/jbrownie

Läuft im Hintergrund und kompiliert Quellcode automatisch, sobald man ihn abspeichert (fixer als javac).


----------

